# Saying CHEESE - Smile You are on Camera!



## Ksana (Mar 30, 2013)

My puppy is six months old on this picture. His papa is holding a camera and asking the puppy to say CHEESE!


----------



## Vizsladad (Nov 21, 2013)

Love it. Such a cute smile


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

I think her expression says, "Cheese! Where? Throw it down the hatch all ready!"


----------



## Ksana (Mar 30, 2013)

einspänner said:


> I think her expression says, "Cheese! Where? Throw it down the hatch all ready!"


Ha-ha. We saw a dog (not a Vizsla) in the park the other day. The only command that dog listen to was "Hot Dog!" We should try to use the command "Cheese".


----------



## mlg1900 (Jun 12, 2013)

wow, i would think it was a vicious dog picture without the caption!


----------



## Ksana (Mar 30, 2013)

mlg1900 said:


> wow, i would think it was a vicious dog picture without the caption!


I know, it is funny. You can see my hand, I am sitting right beside the puppy, while my husband is taking the picture. The puppy needs to learn how to pleasantly smile .


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Speaking of cheese...  Sometimes, when Willie has had a squirrel up a tree for a long time, and I want to give the squirrel a chance to get away, I just shout, "Willie -- You want a piece of cheese??" HA-HA-Ha-Ha-ha!! He comes running, and gets a half-slice of a cheese single. Squirrel gets away with no blood letting.


----------

